# ATX12V / EPS12V - i7 930



## M9A2 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi!

I have just bought some new hardware:
Intel Core™ i7 Quad Processor i7-930, Quad Core, 2.8Ghz, Socket 1366, 8MB, 130W, Boxed w/fan
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R, X58, Socket-1366, DDR3, ATX, USB3.0, SATA 6Gb/s, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)x16, Revision 2.0
CORSAIR TX 750W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V

But I have come up with a problem:
I simply can’t find out if my PSU, motherboard and CPU is compatible and therefore my build have come to a tragic stop.

CPUpower connector (motherboard) - http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/918/40575850.jpg
Corsair PSU CPUpower cable - http://www.corsair.com/_images/products/hx_eps-atx12v_8-4_pin.jpg - 4-pin.jpg
Full motherboard - http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5614/39748157.jpg

Q1: My motherboard says it needs ATX_12V_2X (8-pin) to power the CPU, what is that?
Q2: Are ATX12V / EPS12V PSUs supported/ compatible with ATX_12V_2X motherboards?
Q3: Will my PSU work just fine on this ATX_12V_2X motherboard (Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R) or do I have to look for another PSU with an ATX12V 8-pin CPUpower cable?
Q4: EPS12V = 2x4-pin ATX12V CPUpower?

I’m asking for your expertise.
Thanks in advance
/M9A2


----------



## Remeniz (Jul 24, 2010)

> Q1: My motherboard says it needs ATX_12V_2X (8-pin) to power the CPU, what is that?



It's a supplimentary motherboard power connection.



> Q2: Are ATX12V / EPS12V PSUs supported/ compatible with ATX_12V_2X motherboards?



Yes



> Q3: Will my PSU work just fine on this ATX_12V_2X motherboard (Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R) or do I have to look for another PSU with an ATX12V 8-pin CPUpower cable?



The PSU will work with the motherboard.



> Q4: EPS12V = 2x4-pin ATX12V CPUpower?



FWIW here.

I can guarantee that the CPU will fit and work with the motherboard and the PSU will provide all the power connection you will need.

Period.

Nice build by the way.


----------



## M9A2 (Jul 24, 2010)

*@ Remeniz*



Remeniz said:


> I can guarantee that the CPU will fit and work with the motherboard and the PSU will provide all the power connection you will need.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Nice build by the way.


Q3: Will my PSU work just fine on this ATX_12V_2X motherboard (Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R) or do I have to look for another PSU with an ATX12V 8-pin CPUpower cable?


----------



## Remeniz (Jul 24, 2010)

M9A2 said:


> Q3: Will my PSU work just fine on this ATX_12V_2X motherboard (Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R) or do I have to look for another PSU with an ATX12V 8-pin CPUpower cable?



You don't need another PSU. The PSU you have provides all the power connections you need and more!

Simply pop in the 8 pin ATX power connector and the 24 pin ATX connector and your done.

Start the build and enjoy the machine.


----------



## M9A2 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Reply*



Remeniz said:


> You don't need another PSU. The PSU you have provides all the power connections you need and more!
> 
> Simply pop in the 8 pin ATX power connector and the 24 pin ATX connector and your done.
> 
> Start the build and enjoy the machine.


With ''Simply pop in the 8 pin ATX power connector'', do you mean the EPS12V (8-pin), that's all I would love to know?


----------



## Remeniz (Jul 24, 2010)

M9A2 said:


> With ''Simply pop in the 8 pin ATX power connector'', do you mean the EPS12V (8-pin), that's all I would love to know?



Yes.


----------



## M9A2 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Reply*

Thank you:good:


----------

